# LTO New Rules



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Guys

Just heard to convert your driving license you now need to be a permenent rsident ie 13a visa, anyone elae heard this? 

Will a BB visa be enough?

Thanks


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes that is correct. Been in effect since November 2015


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

HIMMY123 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just heard to convert your driving license you now need to be a permenent rsident ie 13a visa, anyone elae heard this?
> 
> ...


Although things always change, unless someone on the forum has had personal experience with this I'm going to say it is only a rumor. If true, this would have been a topic of conversation here on the forum long before now as well as on other sites.

Anything is possible but the Land Transportation Office keeps their site updated pretty well and I am not seeing anything there to that effect.
I would suggest having a close, detailed look at the LTO Website to see if I may have missed something.



Regards 

Jet Lag


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

http://www.lto.gov.ph/images/Home/Advisory/AVT_2015_031.pdf

"5. In addition, for foreigners. the applicant must have been in the
Philippines for at least one {1) month with proof that he/she will stay
in the country for at least one {1) year from date of application."


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Ram1957 said:


> http://www.lto.gov.ph/images/Home/Advisory/AVT_2015_031.pdf
> 
> "5. In addition, for foreigners. the applicant must have been in the
> Philippines for at least one {1) month with proof that he/she will stay
> in the country for at least one {1) year from date of application."


Curious, where are you getting these things? Looking at the PDF file you listed it states that a medical exam is required. Having a medical exam and or drug test has not been required for at least two -- maybe three years now.
Sounds like different LTO offices are making up the rules as they go along.
Using the LTO at any of the SM or Robinsons malls seems to be the best choice as the rule of law applies. Also is fast. In and out usually in one hour or less.

Jet Lag


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Bring your drivers license, passport and plane ticket within 90 days of landing in the Philippines, that should be enough, I've seen Youtube video's of those that have extended their tourist visa's and in Manila some area's they require a road test but out in the provincial area's I haven't seen this as a requirement, only thing they check you for is your eyesight and possibly a urine test.

Here's a link to the LTO website and if you scroll down it has application for foreigner apply for Philippine license, I don't see any 13a visa requirement. http://www.lto.gov.ph/services/driv...-drivers-license-and-permits-fees-and-charges


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

HIMMY123 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just heard to convert your driving license you now need to be a permenent rsident ie 13a visa, anyone elae heard this?
> 
> ...


VII. CONVERSION OF FOREIGN LICENSE TO PHILIPPINE DRIVER’S LICENSE

A. Non-Professional

Requirements:

1. Original and one (1) photocopy of valid foreign license. If the foreign Driver’s License is not in English Language, the applicant should submit an Official English translation from the local Embassy of the issuing country.
2. Original machine copy of valid passport showing the latest date of arrival in the Philippines of the foreign applicant.
3. Original and machine copy of valid visa or Alien Certificate of Registration (ACR) if the foreign applicant temporarily resides in the Philippines.
4. Original copy of Medical Certificate with Official Receipt issued by an LTO accredited or government Physician.
5. Negative drug test result issued by DOH accredited Drug Testing Center or Government Hospitals
6. Duly accomplished Application for Driver’s License (ADL). [Download this form here]
7. Taxpayer’s Identification Number (TIN), if EMPLOYED, (In compliance to Executive Order 98 & MC ACL-2009-1251)
If Foreign License is expired, applicant shall undergo written and practical examinations.

Procedures:

1. Proceed to the Customer Service Counter to get your checklist of requirements and secure a Driver’s License Application Form. (This form is available for download here. You can accomplish this form prior to transacting your business at the LTO.) Get a queue number and wait for your number to be called.
2. When your number is called, proceed to evaluator counter and submit all the required documents and have it checked for completeness and authenticity. 
3. Proceed to the Photo taking /Signature Area to have your picture and signature taken when your name is called.
4. Proceed to the Cashier when your name is called to pay the application fee.
5. Proceed to the Examination Room for the lecture and written exam. 
6. After passing the written examination, wait for your name to be called for the practical exam. 
7. After passing the practical examination, proceed to the Cashier when your name is called for payment of necessary fees and obtain an Official Receipt.
8. Proceed to the Releasing Counter, present the Official Receipt and claim the Card type License.

Venue: Any Licensing Center / District Office with DL Transactions


Q:

I have a valid foreign driver’s license. Can I use it in the Philippines?

A:

Yes, 90 days from date of arrival.

Q:

Can I convert my foreign driver’s license into Philippine driver’s license?

A:

Yes. If valid, no exams. If expired subject to written / practical exams.

SOURCE:

DRIVER LICENSE TRANSACTIONS


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Ram1957 said:


> http://www.lto.gov.ph/images/Home/Advisory/AVT_2015_031.pdf
> 
> "5. In addition, for foreigners. the applicant must have been in the
> Philippines for at least one {1) month with proof that he/she will stay
> in the country for at least one {1) year from date of application."


That's "learners permit" requirements, not conversion requirements.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> Bring your drivers license, passport and plane ticket within 90 days of landing in the Philippines, that should be enough, I've seen Youtube video's of those that have extended their tourist visa's and in Manila some area's they require a road test but out in the provincial area's I haven't seen this as a requirement, only thing they check you for is your eyesight and possibly a urine test.
> 
> Here's a link to the LTO website and if you scroll down it has application for foreigner apply for Philippine license, I don't see any 13a visa requirement. SUMMARY OF DRIVERS LICENSE AND PERMITS FEES AND CHARGES


Luckily now not even a urine (drug) test. It was just an added expense and time consuming hassle.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

pakawala said:


> That's "learners permit" requirements, not conversion requirements.


You might want to read it again. Better yet just go down to the LTO and get it direct from the horse's mouth.


----------



## Ram1957 (Oct 14, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Curious, where are you getting these things? Looking at the PDF file you listed it states that a medical exam is required. Having a medical exam and or drug test has not been required for at least two -- maybe three years now.
> Sounds like different LTO offices are making up the rules as they go along.
> Using the LTO at any of the SM or Robinsons malls seems to be the best choice as the rule of law applies. Also is fast. In and out usually in one hour or less.
> 
> Jet Lag


In ****** Oriental a drug test and medical exam (eye test) is required. Also you can't get a conversion license at the malls those are for renewals only.


----------



## Adlan (Jun 11, 2013)

I saw this video which if true has meant that I will not be buying a motorcycle in the Phils because I understand you have to convert your license and the LTO will not be doing that now.






Hope its not true but its the most up to date information I've seen.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I would have to say this is *NOT* true because I have applied for but do not have my 13a Visa at this time, (still have an active tourist visa extension), and I did just apply for and received my Philippine Drivers License and it was after November 2015.

If LTO changed their rules about converting foreign drivers licenses, it is not being implemented...


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Adlan said:


> I saw this video which if true has meant that I will not be buying a motorcycle in the Phils because I understand you have to convert your license and the LTO will not be doing that now.
> 
> Philippine Drivers License ~ UPDATE ~ LTO RULE CHANGE for FOREIGNERS ~ License Conversions - YouTube
> 
> Hope its not true but its the most up to date information I've seen.




FYI: My Philippine Journey is one of those YOUTUBE Channels In which EXPATS fund/supplement their life here every time their videos are viewed which contain a brief commercial then information or misinformation about the Philippines. This guy is one of many who do this.

<Snip>

In the Video, My Philippine Journey failed to produce any documentation to back up his statement. His rational for the change is actually bizarre! 

There are no issuances on the LTO website, nothing in the news, no information on Embassy websites, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

*New LTO Rules*

Thanks Guys

I will post what really happens when I try to convert my licence next week


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

This has been discussed at length on other forums and in Facebook Groups. I have seen the pdf that Ram1957 posted (post #4), on other sites. According to the pdf the rules have changed. According to what a bunch of expats have reported.... your mileage may vary (yeah, big surprise). It seems to be being followed according to each branch manager's interpretation.


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

I went to main LTO office to convert my driving licence. Told by the woman there that I had to have ONE year on a visa before I could convert. Given a scrap of typed/ photocopied paper with "new Rules" on and no headings. Denied.

I am obstinate. Went home; researched on the internet. Printed off the rules on the LTO website. Then went to a local office got the forms, filled them in, had the eye test. Smiled at the girl behind the desk and she double checked that I had all the NECESSARY paperwork completed and stapled together.

Now armed with this I went back to the main office expecting to do battle and if denied would want to see the full ruling and not a scrap of typed paper. My wife wanted me to wait a year until the 13A was permanent but I wanted a licence now if I was eligible for one.

Same woman at one counter, went to the next counter, and heart failure when he asked the original woman a question. However, all paperwork in order thanks to the girl in Guadalupe. Fifteen minutes later I had my new Philippine Driving licence and still retained my UK one.

January 2016 13A probationary.
Philippine driving licence end of March 2016


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

John1850 said:


> I went to main LTO office to convert my driving licence. Told by the woman there that I had to have ONE year on a visa before I could convert. Given a scrap of typed/ photocopied paper with "new Rules" on and no headings. Denied.
> 
> I am obstinate. Went home; researched on the internet. Printed off the rules on the LTO website. Then went to a local office got the forms, filled them in, had the eye test. Smiled at the girl behind the desk and she double checked that I had all the NECESSARY paperwork completed and stapled together.
> 
> ...


That's great that you got the license. Too bad that it almost takes an act of congress to get stuff done.
I think the problem here in the Philippines is that there are 1,000 rules to one issue and just as many exceptions as well. It's to the point that the workers really do not know what they are doing and could not care less. Bad system but not much we can do.


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

You do not have to be a permanent resident to convert your drivers licence, I converted mine two years ago and I had to have a medical first, then in March 2016 I had to renew it and I had to take a medical before they issued my renewal, but that is standard procedure having a medical so I was told by LTO.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Danman said:


> You do not have to be a permanent resident to convert your drivers licence, I converted mine two years ago and I had to have a medical first, then in March 2016 I had to renew it and I had to take a medical before they issued my renewal, but that is standard procedure having a medical so I was told by LTO.


The "Medical" is a joke anyway. The quack sat me down in a chair and asked "whats your blood pressure?" I told him about 140/80. Amazingly thats exactly the reading he got after he checked me. I don't think the cuff would hold pressure anyway as I barely felt it snug on my arm when he squeezed the bulb. In actuality my BP runs at 120/60. Waste of 100 Pesos. At least no urine test.

Fred


----------



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

You are right fmartin_gila the medical is a joke they asked me to read the eye test chart they picked the largest letters for me to read, took my BP and said no problems hahaha.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Danman said:


> You are right fmartin_gila the medical is a joke they asked me to read the eye test chart they picked the largest letters for me to read, took my BP and said no problems hahaha.


I think they are just ensuring that all who are in the "loop" get their share of the pie.

Fred


----------

